
Ask HN: Who's hired someone to turn an idea into a low-fi prototype? - softwareqrafter
I&#x27;m looking for a service that turns an idea into a click-through prototype. So the work that needs to be done is UX (needs to have a good flow, UI (needs to look good) and some interactivity through Marvelapp or what ever. What would the price be like for something like this?
======
mtmail
You will find a couple of leads when you search for 'mvp' in the search box,
filter to last month. I've seen posts that offered fixed price even. And one
that listed developers on a map (can't find it again).

~~~
mtmail
Found the map again: [https://www.dusthq.com/](https://www.dusthq.com/)

------
sharemywin
have you looked at upwork or something like that.

